# how can i find out what blood line?



## midnightterror (May 6, 2010)

i have a 10 month old razors edge girl. she has papers i just never mailed them into UKC after i bought her from the breeder. im not so much worried about getting her registered. i just want to know their blood line. i have a 5 month old boy who i bought from a lady at venice beach. she said they where pure breed. now ive heard that pure breed dogs have an all pink mouth, while mixed dogs have black spots, or all black inside their mouth. my boy has all pink. again im not so much worried about getting them registered, both my dogs are not gonna be used for breeding since i think there is way to many pits/ and pit breeders out there and not enough people responsible to own one. i just would like to know they blood line for peace of mind. but i was just wondering if there is anyway i can find out what "BLOOD LINE" he is? i heard from a friend that i can go through UKC or any other dog club like that and they can send me a blood test package, but for a pretty hefty price. i was wondering if anyone knows anything about this? and if this is possible, can you point me in the right direction? keep in mind i didnt know the lady before i bought my boy Duke, nor did i get her number. so there is no way i can find out if here male and female are reistered.

-thanks-


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

No papers, you will never know, The blood test kit thing is retarded I've seen a lady give her APBT one those and it came back as a border collie or something off the wall. 

When you buy from a non-reputable breeders they will tell you anything you want to hear.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If you mail them in you can look up all there ancestors when you get the papers back. It's pretty cheap. Less than $20. Razors Edge is a bloodline,but the dogs can vary in looks depending on if they are bully bred or if they stuck to the UKC standard. For the male there is no way to know his bloodline unless you find the person you got him from again.


----------

